# New Chicken Coop



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been working on this project for about 4 weeks, I only get to work on it for 1-2 hours at a time. I took some pics tonight and let some of the hens in it to try it out. I still need to install some nesting boxes, a fan, and finish up the trim. I couldn't wait to show it to y'all. It was supposed to be "Just a Lil Pen" for the chicks , :GAAH: but my wife kept adding to the items she "needed" to have. I did put some wheels and handles that I "Needed" to have or I wouldn't be able to move it. Let me know what you think of it :wave:

http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx24 ... edited.jpg


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Good job! :thumb: I don't know how raising critters in AZ is but it must be hot! I don’t know, maybe your somewhere cooler. We have the opposite...snow from November to April. Our coops need to be insulated. The girls want to go outside but they have just a little bit longer to go. Anyway, good job, it looks really nice!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That is really neat! Great job!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice work 

do they really need that heat lamp at their age though?


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, I really appreciate any input since this is the first one I built. 
I had the heat lamp in there because it was pretty cold last night and it's not insulated yet. They were still :grouphug: huddled around it this morning so it must of got cold. I might have to leave it in there till April. It's warm enough during the day but at night it gets cold. 
In the summer I will have to run the fans all day. I plan on adding misters to the roof that will be on a timer to turn on a couple times a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a great coop... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on a very successful project-sharp! I'm sure the chickens will let you know if you missed anything. :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job :thumbup:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice coop! WTG! :thumbup: 

Where in AZ are you? I'm in Desert Hills, north of Phoenix. It's been an unusually cold and wet winter here, too, compared to previous years. 

Deb Mc


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

DebMc, I'm in a county island in near Surprise,Az. So technically I live in Sun City West even though I'm not old enough to yet lol. I've been to Desert Hills, usually when going to Bartlett lake.


----------

